# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Has anyone had a comb-over?

## Gusto

I had one. Once. Well, for about six years. I think it was worse than wearing a wig and being found out.

The thing with comb overs are that they are gradual. They creep up on you. It's never the intention to 'have' a comb over. It just happens.

I hated high winds. I avoided them like the plague. I almost broke my neck twisting my head to keep the gale from my comb over.

I am serious. But one day, I told my barber to give me the snip. Best thing I ever did.  :Smile:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I have seen some horrendous comb overs on the internet lol, including that one... I mean what is hte guy trying to do?


I think it all evolves :P Like when your 20 like me you just kinda cover your temples with the other hair, 1-2 yers later you kinda sort of comb it over the temples...soon you dont really have that much on top so you comb it to the side.

Then thereafter you barely have any left and you just comb the sides over the top.



If that happens then people don't realize how bad a comb over is because it progresses.


I don't have to do this as I still have a norwood better than 3. I still look ok...

my hair sucks though compared to what it was. It really damn sucks. Can't look "great" anymore. No chance of even looking good really... it just looks much better than being bald, which isn't that much.


But yeah, comb overs suck sooo bad. People are shooting themselfs when they do this...

When I see a bald person, someone completely bald I am always scared that he tried finasteride and everything and that it didn't work for him...and that I might have the same fate.

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooo

----------


## Gusto

> I have seen some horrendous comb overs on the internet lol, including that one... I mean what is hte guy trying to do?
> 
> 
> I think it all evolves :P Like when your 20 like me you just kinda cover your temples with the other hair, 1-2 yers later you kinda sort of comb it over the temples...soon you dont really have that much on top so you comb it to the side.
> 
> Then thereafter you barely have any left and you just comb the sides over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Comb-overs fool no-one.  :Wink:

----------


## KeepTheHair

I know. 

Luckily I don't have to have one. I am not a nw3 yet :P kinda getting there in the front though =\


lol I know it doesn't fool anyone ! I meant that it makes the person feel better and if he keeps going on and on throughout the years he gets USED to it. Sadly  :Big Grin: 

Then it soon becomes a big joke like that pic you have there.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Comb overs are no worse than shaved heads. Both look terrible and require about the same amount of effort. 

Best thing to do is make what you have as neat as possible and leave it at that. Don't bother with anything that needs daily maintenance, shaved or combed, in my opinion!

----------


## clee984

I've always wondered: what do guys with comb-overs ask for when they go to the barbers? I'm not being sarcastic, I would genuinely like to know. When the barber asks how they want their hair, do they say "I'd like you to leave one bit at the side really long and straggly, so I can sort-of plaster it down and fool everyone into thinking I have a full, lush head of hair"?

Anyone? 

Might just be me that thinks about things like that.

----------


## KeepTheHair

When I went to cut my hair i just said really short at the back and the sides. Use clippers there and scissors for the top etc. it looks decent. There was a few old guys there who had this semi comb over style hair...I really wondered what they ask for and how the women know how to cut their hair? It is really weird.

Its like all short with this loooong thing coming from one side... It's ridiculous lol



I think they just see it and dont cut it off or something. Or perhaps the guy has to say plz don't cut my only hair or something. I dunno either way it looks pretty damn bad


stupid hair loss lol

----------


## smileyface19

I had a comb over for a while, it made me feel better because I wasn't yet ready to shave my hair off. But when I was ready, I did and felt much better, as if someone took a huge weight off my shoulders (no pun intended). But MAKE SURE you're ready to shave it or you will probably be less open to the experience.

I had a comb over because I couldn't stand going to the hair dresser and looking in the mirror for half an hour while she combed my hair back and to the sides. I'll admit, getting a haircut was too embarrassing for me, which is what ultimately lead to me shaving my hair off. And I'm glad I did. My biggest issue with shaving my hair off was being so afraid that I'd never get the chance to grow it out again, but in retrospect, I made the right decision.

----------


## Gusto

Thanks for the replies. All good.  :Big Grin: 

My comb over was six inches longer on one side, so I could lash it over. Very embarrassing. :Wink: 

NB: I cut my hair myself. Too embarrassed to go to the barbers.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'd wear a hair piece before having a comb over! 

No worse than the shaved head though. Yuck!

----------


## Gusto

> I'd wear a hair piece before having a comb over! 
> 
> No worse than the shaved head though. Yuck!


 
Like I said, it creeps up on you, because you're just combing your hair as usual, except the strands are much longer.  :Wink:

----------


## Fixed by 35

I can honestly say I make a conscious effort to comb the side that my remaining parting is on firmly downwards and not across to avoid this unfortunate situation! Like I say, my hair is just diffusely thin, there's no bald spot so to 'comb over' doesn't really make any difference!

I wish I had a job where I could always wear a hat!

----------


## KeepTheHair

You should wish for hair, rather  :Smile:

----------


## Fixed by 35

Or a hairy hat.

----------


## Phatalis

I completely and utterly disagree about the shaved head thing with you Fixed By 35. It does suck ass... it's basically in the end realizing there isn't anything else to do... and it really really sucks...

But compared to comb overs?? C'mon. Comb overs are the WORST. They're absolutely ridiculous looking in my opinion....and you can always tell. Same with toupees or wigs...

It just seems like someones trying to lie to themselves... it's just... dumb. Plus they fall off and stuff.... it's just ridiculous.

were all losing hair but doing that is just... I dunno... weird

----------


## KeepTheHair

comb overs are like saying

"yeah, its kinda like a wig, but its my own hair, so its ok"

uh, no


Comb overs SUCK! I also think they are the WORST. They don't ALWAYS look that ridiculous. But the idea/concept of it...if someone spots you with that, you BETTER be 60 years old, at least.

----------


## Layercake

im just gunna shave my head when it gets too bad...... comb-overs are not an option lol.  The one time my hair did get too thin, I freaked out and shaved it.

----------


## mark-1

> Comb overs are no worse than shaved heads. Both look terrible and require about the same amount of effort. 
> 
> Best thing to do is make what you have as neat as possible and leave it at that. Don't bother with anything that needs daily maintenance, shaved or combed, in my opinion!


 shaved looks way way better than that posted pic

----------


## Fixed by 35

The posted pic is very clearly not someone with MPB though. More like Areata. 

Both look dreadful. Both need hats!

----------


## NateDog

Gusto can I ask what you sport now just a short cut or shaved or did you get surgery. One thing I have noticed about surgery is no matter the best result under certain lighting you will always look thinner (but there are some amazing results)

Fixed by 35 - You really have a passion for hating shaved heads I have noticed. I am assuming you would rather wear a piece or just go gracefully bald with thinning and recession then shave. I understand about opinions and you are only being honest from what you think... just out of interest do you also hate the bald guy who has a beautiful partner in a restaurant

Lets face it everyone on this forum has issues the guys who are shaved and moved on without any confidence issues do not care what we think about shaved heads or not or thinning hair... they have great jobs and a wonderful relationship and life where they are doing amazing things while us sad fools just sit here on the forum crying and feeling sorry for ourselves (negative energy fuels even more negative energy). Apart from a very few people who are genuinely happy with themselves trying to help the rest of us it seems most of us arent willing to want to be helped

ie should I shave my head.... answer by alot of people no you will look like rubbish what a food who are you kidding (very constructive and maybe if you need to ask questions like that its best to ask loved ones and your friends because end of the day isnt that all that matters)

----------


## Gusto

> Gusto can I ask what you sport now just a short cut or shaved or did you get surgery. One thing I have noticed about surgery is no matter the best result under certain lighting you will always look thinner (but there are some amazing results)...


 I used to have my hair cut very short, almost shaved. But I recently bought a few hair systems from China, so I have had to grow my hair back in so that the hair systems match. Once my hair is matched in, I will pop a hair system on and post a pic.  :Smile:   But it's been too hot of late, so I just wear a baseball cap.  :Smile:

----------


## NateDog

> I used to have my hair cut very short, almost shaved. But I recently bought a few hair systems from China, so I have had to grow my hair back in so that the hair systems match. Once my hair is matched in, I will pop a hair system on and post a pic.   But it's been too hot of late, so I just wear a baseball cap.


 And you obviously do not suit the shaved look

Spencer always says do what you gotta do to get through the day. Whether it be hair piece or toppik or comb over or shaved. Its each individual. Plus the only one it matters to is yourself. Women love confidence.

I want to try my hair shaved. Its either that or full on Surgery. The concern everyone should worry about is what it will look like when they are fifty years old. So we all gotta do what we feel we need to do because I know if I feel depressed and unable to function over the next twenty years I may aswell just pop some sleeping pills and be done with it. Lifes about living

----------


## Gusto

> And you obviously do not suit the shaved look
> 
> Spencer always says do what you gotta do to get through the day. Whether it be hair piece or toppik or comb over or shaved. Its each individual. Plus the only one it matters to is yourself. Women love confidence.
> 
> I want to try my hair shaved. Its either that or full on Surgery. The concern everyone should worry about is what it will look like when they are fifty years old. So we all gotta do what we feel we need to do because I know if I feel depressed and unable to function over the next twenty years I may aswell just pop some sleeping pills and be done with it. Lifes about living


 
Being bald is okay in the summer, but I had some hair on today and it looked all right. It was cool today as well, but I didn't go out in my hair. I will later though because I think it looks all right.

----------


## NateDog

> Being bald is okay in the summer, but I had some hair on today and it looked all right. It was cool today as well, but I didn't go out in my hair. I will later though because I think it looks all right.


 Well I am all for do what you gotta do and I am sure those systems look pretty good

I myself cannot go the system route I would have a whole new subset of anxiety of will it fly off in the wind what does it look like now and now and what about now and also swimming. Just a big worry

Shaving my head would be pretty funny and also it means no hat hair for riding my death machine motorcycle. I figure I will be dead by thirty five anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Gusto

> Well I am all for do what you gotta do and I am sure those systems look pretty good
> 
> I myself cannot go the system route I would have a whole new subset of anxiety of will it fly off in the wind what does it look like now and now and what about now and also swimming. Just a big worry
> 
> Shaving my head would be pretty funny and also it means no hat hair for riding my death machine motorcycle. I figure I will be dead by thirty five anyway


 I can understand that wearing a system is like trading one anxiety for another.

A) The loss of hair, for B) The anxiety of will I be busted wearing fake hair.

So far I haven't worn my hair in public. I've worn it whilst riding my bike, but that's all. The wind never blew it off. I am though intending to go back into TV extra work, and that's where I will definitely wear it.

Regards, GUSTO.  :Smile:

----------

